

Fast Python testing with Vcr.py - ronshapiro
http://venmo.github.io/blog/2014/04/30/vcrpy-at-venmo/

======
simon_weber
Author here. I'm happy to answer questions!

~~~
kevin1024
Author of VCR.py here, thanks for the great blog post! I really like seeing
real-world use cases like yours. The decorator you created is very cool. I'm
considering adding something similar to VCR.py itself where it introspects the
test to automatically name the cassette.

